# Having a hard time downloading music on my fire



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I first downloaded windows media where I have my music stored, downloaded but would not play.    What do I do to play music on the fire?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You need to upload it to the Amazon cloud... It's very easy...download the uploader and it will find all the music that needs to be uploaded and will upload it for you.. Depending on your connection and how much music you have, it might take awhile. Mine took 5 days... But all of my music and playlists are in the cloud.. I can listen from there or download to ky device.


----------



## sanshoku (Nov 24, 2011)

You can try Miro, free software.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a micro usb to USB cable for $10, connected the Fire to my USB of my computer, located the Music Folder on my Kindle Fire and then dragged (side loaded) the MP3 files (must be MP3 or Kindle doesn't recognize it) to the Music folder. I then unplugged the Kindle Fire clicked on Music tab and wa la it played. 
I have Itunes so I made a folder called MP3 on Itunes, converted the song to MP3 and put a copy of each song I wanted there for easy finding then drag and drop them to the Kindle. One thing though, I highlighted all the songs to move a copy in one move. One of the songs had a glitch in it so I deleted just that song from the Kindle Fire and then put a new copy of the single song and all is well so you might want to move them one song at a time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sanshoku said:


> You can try Miro, free software.


It looks like a nice piece of software, available for PC and Mac OS... (and Ubuntu) for that matter. An iPad app coming soon, didn't see anything for Android, though?

http://www.getmiro.com/

I might play with it, it looks kind of elegant.

It might help organize music on one's desktop, not sure it helps the OP? How have you used it,, sanshoku?

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

BassMan said:


> I bought a micro usb to USB cable for $10, connected the Fire to my USB of my computer, located the Music Folder on my Kindle Fire and then dragged (side loaded) the MP3 files (must be MP3 or Kindle doesn't recognize it) to the Music folder. I then unplugged the Kindle Fire clicked on Music tab and wa la it played.
> I have Itunes so I made a folder called MP3 on Itunes, converted the song to MP3 and put a copy of each song I wanted there for easy finding then drag and drop them to the Kindle. One thing though, I highlighted all the songs to move a copy in one move. One of the songs had a glitch in it so I deleted just that song from the Kindle Fire and then put a new copy of the single song and all is well so you might want to move them one song at a time.


Thanks. I'm going to give that a try. Uploading to the Cloud and then downloading to the Fire does take some time. If you already have a Kindle other than the Fire, the cable that came with it should work. My K2 cable does.

In Win 7, media player will rip cds to mp3s. Then you can just copy the songs you want onto other devices.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

if you have a eink kindle than you can use the cord for that for your fire. without having to buy a cord.


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

I transferred the MP3's from my desktop right to the cloud.  Unfortunately way too much of my collection is in MP4 files, so it's going to be a process converting the songs I want to load into the cloud.  

But for transferring I've had the fire booted up tor 24 hours and the process is 8 times easier than doing it with the I-pods.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks like a nice piece of software, available for PC and Mac OS... (and Ubuntu) for that matter. An iPad app coming soon, didn't see anything for Android, though?
> 
> http://www.getmiro.com/
> 
> ...


Don't know if the same instructions apply to music, but I'd think the basic process would be the same. Haven't tried it myself, though.
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57350081-285/how-to-easily-transfer-videos-to-the-kindle-fire-with-miro/?tag=mncol


----------

